# 425 Hydraulics



## Steve Snider (Oct 12, 2021)

Brand new to this forum and newish 425 owner here. Purchased the tractor about a year and a half ago and have been upgrading, repairing and maintaining since it got it. It was a work horse for a Yacht Club in the San Juan Islands here in Washington State.

We have about 2 acres on this small remote island with only private boat access so taking in for maintenance or repairs is not really an option.

anyway was using the little buck loader to move some gravel and had a pretty good load I was picking up and something blew under the tractor and sprayed hydraulic fluid all over. I shut the tractor down immediately and believe I have located the source of the leak. When I turn the wheel I can hear air gurgling from this location. Any advice on what needs to be repaired and how to do it would be appreciated. 

Believe it’s the main Hydraulic Pump? Maybe an O-Ring in there?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

That is a hard line and will have to be ordered from a John Deere dealer I do believe.


----------

